# Walking from Mexico to Canada...



## YellowBlazer

Will fill in on things, but up to this point I’m getting pretty good at filming. John E. Ringo got triggered on Instagram...::snaphappy::














I’m only gonna get better....halfway there. Got the entire thing filmed in 4K and gonna take this game to another level when I’m finished and are able to edit on a PC. Got some train stuff on the transcon too, but I’m holding back until the Fall to release it

“Rebellion against Tyrants is obidence to God.” - Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Older Than Dirt

That is one _hell_ of a long walk, around 3500 miles. Good luck to you completing this epic journey.


----------



## Hudson

I was under the impression the PCT was closed this year due to miss rona.

What course are you following?


----------



## SammiePa

Sounds like quite the adventure. Thanks for sharing pics! Beat of luck and safe travels!


----------



## YellowBlazer




----------



## superphoenix

That train looks dope. And I thought biking Can-Mex took long, lol


----------



## Hudson

Odin said:


> they closed the PCT due to this shit... wtf....
> 
> Isn't the wilderness kinda the definition of social distancing... I mean people can smell their their neighbors farts over fences.... in the wild you can go string a hammock up a tree.
> 
> 
> .... the world is retarded.





They closed the trail because most of the communities in the wild are very vulnerable to the virus and do not have hospitals.

Not to mention the rest houses they have where they support the people. Its a nightmare for logistics. People stop in most communities along the trail for supplies. I don't blame em.


----------



## Solfinger

Isn’t the PCT part of the National Parks Service? At least sections of it are. I’m pretty sure they (NPS) are open. I assume the Canadian portion will be restricted.


----------



## Hudson

Its not part of the National parks it has quite a few it runs through but as a whole the pct is a loosely based organization.

The communities on the trail requested that people don't come through. 

Here is the site where they stated their beliefs. The people who run and operate the trail are purely volunteers. 

https://www.pcta.org/covid-19/

You can say I'm stupid all you want @Odin .

Doesn't change the situation. My family lives in one of the communities that the pct passes through and they have supported thru hikers for as long as I could remember. My pops has cancer and the closest hospital from their town is 30 miles. So i undoubtedly support theorganizations actions to prevent the plague from spreading further into the mountains. And i respect the decisions of all of the volunteers who are following the guidance of medical professionals and the cdc. To not do so is selfish and frankly irresponsible.

Feel free to go in the wilderness and hang a hammock. Just don't interact with the communities. Good luck packing that many supplies because the post offices are not accepting general delivery for the purpose of a recreational activity.

That's my two cents.


----------



## YellowBlazer

gonna check out the “Moffat Tunnel” tomorrow!🚂


----------



## YellowBlazer

Hudson said:


> Its not part of the National parks it has quite a few it runs through but as a whole the pct is a loosely based organization.
> 
> The communities on the trail requested that people don't come through.
> 
> Here is the site where they stated their beliefs. The people who run and operate the trail are purely volunteers.
> 
> https://www.pcta.org/covid-19/
> 
> You can say I'm stupid all you want @Odin .
> 
> Doesn't change the situation. My family lives in one of the communities that the pct passes through and they have supported thru hikers for as long as I could remember. My pops has cancer and the closest hospital from their town is 30 miles. So i undoubtedly support theorganizations actions to prevent the plague from spreading further into the mountains. And i respect the decisions of all of the volunteers who are following the guidance of medical professionals and the cdc. To not do so is selfish and frankly irresponsible.
> 
> Feel free to go in the wilderness and hang a hammock. Just don't interact with the communities. Good luck packing that many supplies because the post offices are not accepting general delivery for the purpose of a recreational activity.
> 
> That's my two cents.



You’re as high as a kite. I’ve been getting hitches left & right...going to grocery stores and post offices left & right...banging locals, fist bumping Sheriff’s deputies who think what I’m doing is badass. quit being a “Karen”.... & I’m not on the PCT


----------



## Hudson

Not really being a Karen. Do what you want honestly. Ive been following quarantine procedure this whole time and I got the dam virus ufrom my PT last week.


----------



## Deleted member 23824

YellowBlazer said:


> View attachment 56805
> 
> gonna check out the “Moffat Tunnel” tomorrow!🚂



Are you expecting to see mountain goats in there?


----------



## YellowBlazer

Faceplant said:


> Are you expecting to see mountain goats in there?



I captured the California Zephyr rolling through in 4K30FPS. If I could do it again, I would have a second camera shooting 60 or 120FPS for dramatic effect


----------



## YellowBlazer

Bridger-Tetons


----------



## YellowBlazer

Grand Junction - Glenwood Springs


----------



## homeless123

Hudson said:


> They closed the trail because most of the communities in the wild are very vulnerable to the virus and do not have hospitals.
> 
> Not to mention the rest houses they have where they support the people. Its a nightmare for logistics. People stop in most communities along the trail for supplies. I don't blame em.


lol you fell for the propaganda. the virus is fear of human contact.


----------



## Hudson

homeless123 said:


> lol you fell for the propaganda. the virus is fear of human contact.



Can you explain? I think you are very wrong sir. And I have no problem asking you additional questions why you think your opinion is more intelligent than the CDC? What credentials can you provide to back up your opinion?


----------



## homeless123

Hudson said:


> Can you explain? I think you are very wrong sir. And I have no problem asking you additional questions why you think your opinion is more intelligent than the CDC? What credentials can you provide to back up your opinion?


you believe in government. your like 2 years old letting folks tell you what your reality is.


----------



## Hudson

I believe history and science, not some rando that has absolutely no evidence to back up their idiotic opinion.


----------



## homeless123

ya you believe know liars and pedophiles. you probably think we live on a ball and think outer space fantasy land is real too. dumb fuck alert.


----------



## homeless123

Hudson said:


> I believe history and science, not some rando that has absolutely no evidence to back up their idiotic opinion.


you think you live on a flying rock through space. LMFAO you cant make up more retarded shit than that.


----------



## Hudson

Every 100 years or so a virus comes through and wipes out the population. It's a very well known event. Goes back since the beginning of our written history. Had the bubonic plague, typhoid, cholera, smallpox, spanish flu, covid19, and countless others. 

So you don't believe in history? You must be a real smooth brain to feel that way. I'm sorry your life is so miserable you have to spread misinformation anonymously on the internet to make yourself feel better. But hey, if what you believe is true then none of it matters, right?


----------



## Matt Derrick

@homeless123 has been banned for obvious trolling.


----------

